# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Второй монитор...

## aleXXXandro

У меня есть комп, и два монитора. Как возможно сделать так, что бы эти два монитора были подключенны к одному системнику? 

:confused:

----------


## Cheechako

Подключить к различным выходам видеокарты ;)

----------


## aleXXXandro

Проблема заключается в том что у меня стоит карта, у которой два разных выхода, один чуть больше другого.И провод от монитора подходит только к одному.

Карта моя такова:

Name NVIDIA GeForce FX5200
GPU - NV34
Revizion  -   A3
Technology  -   150 nm
Device ID   -  10DE-0322
ROPs  -  4
Bus Interface  -  AGP 8x@8x
Shaders   -  4 Pixels/ 2 vertex
DirectX Support  -  9.0 / SM2.0
Pixel Fillrate  -  1.0GPixel/s
Texture Fillrate  -  1.0 G Texel/s
Memory Type  -  DDR	
Bus Width  -  128 Bit
Memory size  -  128 MB
Bandwidth  -  12.2 GB/s
Driver Version  -  nv4_disp 6.14.11.6921 (ForceWare 169.21)/XP
GPU Clock   -  250 MHz
Memory  -  380 MHz
Default Clock  -  250 MHz
Memory  -  380 MHz

Извиняюсь конечно за такое содержание ответа, если он конечно кому-то показался через чур запутаным...

Но есть вторая...

А вот вторая не подключенна сейчас, и единственно что я могу по ней сказать, так это вот:

ATI RADEON RV100 (информация выгравирована на самой плате), помоему на 64 Mbit, ещё наклеечка ABIT, на кулере.

А две карты в системник не поставишь ведь, некуда.

Тут вот ещё данные на материнскую плату:

MotherBoard
Manufacturer  -  Gigabyte Technology Co.,Ltd
Model  -  8IG1000MK  x.x.
Chipset  -  Intel     i865P/PE/G/I848P
Rev.   -  A2
Southbridge  -  Intel    82801EB (ICH5)
LPCIO  -  ITE  IT8712
BIOS
Brand  -  Award SoftWare International, Inc
Version  -  FH
Date  -  09/08/2004
Grafhic Interface
Version  -  AGP version 3.0
Transfer  -  8x
Max.Supported  -  8x
Side Band  -  enabled
Version 1.46

... и на процессор:

Processor
Name  -  Intel Celeron 325
Code Name  -  Presscott
Package  -  Socket 478 mPGA
Technology  -  90 nm
Core Voltage  -  1.408 V
Specification  -  Intel(R)Celeron(R) CPU 2.53 GHz
Family  -  F
Model  -  3
Stepping  -  3
Ext. Family  -  F
Ext. Model  -  3
Revision  -  C0
Instruction  -  MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Clocks   (Core#0)
Core Speed  -  2545.8 MHz
L1 Data  -  16 Kbytes
Multiplier  -  x 19.0
L1 Trace  -  12 Kuopps
Bus Speed  -  134.0 MHz
Level 2   -  256 KBytes
Rated FSB  -  536.0 MHz
Selection  -  Processor #1
Cores  -  1
Threads  -  1
Version  1.46

А быть может есть какие-нибудь раздвоители как в обычной электронике, к примеру, надо подключить вторые наушники, БАЦ, есть специальный раздвоитель, и в один вход, подключаешь две пары наушников.

ААААА?

Подскажите..:(

Без информации погибаю...

----------


## Cheechako

> NVIDIA GeForce FX5200...
> ATI RADEON RV100...


Если верить информации, найденной за две минуты  :), то у каждой из карт есть выходы D-Sub (тот, что поменьше), DVI и S-Video.
В случае мониторов с VGA (D-Sub) входами проще всего найти переходник DVI-VGA (обойдётся рублей в 50-100), что-то вроде такого:





> какие-нибудь раздвоители


Разветвители в природе существуют, но пассивных лично я в рознице не встречал, а решение такого рода представляется не очень удобным (да и неразумно дорогим).

----------


## aleXXXandro

Сходил, купил, выложил аж 120 рупей, и
начал настраивать мониторы...:D

Ну и повозился я с ними....
 то не определяется...
то основной монитор устанавливает не тот...
то расположение экранов меняется без моего согласия...

Полный ПЭ...

Единственно что теперь мучает вопрос, как сделать так чтобы эти два монитора имели бы не зависимую, панель Пуск. И работали бы не зависимоИ?:confused:

Мол, говорят надо подключить вторую видеокарту, или использовать втроенную, изменив настройки в BIOS'е...

 Только я не пойму куда подключать вторую карту.. Опять же разъём-то на материнке то один...

А встроенная. Вроде разъём на блоке имеется, ну там где клавиатура, мышь и USB, а в BIOS' е нужной функции не нахожу...

Как тогда?

----------


## Cheechako

> выложил аж 120 рупей


Ну вот, а рассказывают об инфляции в 8% - года три назад покупал такой переходник менее чем за 50 :(



> ...два монитора имели бы не зависимую, панель Пуск. И работали бы не зависимо...
> ...говорят надо подключить вторую видеокарту, или использовать втроенную, изменив настройки в BIOS'е...


Первое интересно, если речь не идёт о чём-то вроде АСТЕР, BeTwin, Microsoft MultiPoint Server и т.п., к чему, вроде бы, и относятся ЦУ; однако не помню, чтобы встречалось.

Возможно, какое-то полезное ПО можно найти на форумах вроде "Мультимониторные системы".

Использование встроенного видео - вопрос к "железу" (нередко встроенная карта просто отключается при установке внешней; в некоторых случаях есть соответствующие настройки в BIOS'е, хотя и не всегда работающие); впрочем, "независимости" это всё равно не даст, результат практически такой же ;)

----------


## aleXXXandro

Как говорится век живи, век учись. И знать не знал про программу АСТЕР.
Я уж себя настраивал на жесткий хард-кор с видеокартами и BIOS'ом. А тут раз программу установил и ВСЁ готово...ляпота..:rolleyes:

Но на "железный форум" всё равно зайдёт, узнаем что там есть...

А вот возникает другой вопрос...

Монитор периодически зависает, секунд на 5-10, полностью, что даже мышью не пошевелить,  потом отключается и заново включается...
*тут наверное видеокарта чудит, не так ли...*

В принципе это было и раньше, только очень редко и я допускал небольшую погрешность, из-за изношенности оборудования, но после подсоединения второго монитора, уж больно зачастил, даже на нервы давит стало.. Так и до несчастного случая может дойти, если не исправить. Случая для Железа, конечно же..:mad:

Причём виснет в основном ведущий монитор, а ведомый нет, он и кажет, и "мышь по нему ходит"...

Менял местами, результат одинаковый... Что мне с ним делать?

----------


## Cheechako

> Монитор периодически зависает, секунд на 5-10, полностью, что даже мышью не пошевелить, потом отключается и заново включается...


Ну это вряд ли от монитора - скорее конфликт/проблемы с какими-нибудь сервисами (службами)/потребление чем-то памяти или CPU/температурами/питанием; стоит посмотреть ошибки в журале системы/поставить что-нибудь простенькое для контроля (типа speedfan - не из соображений управления вентиляторами, но достаточно удобного/подробного наблюдения :)). Можно предположить перегрев/проблемы с питанием видеокарты, но лишь как одну из возможностей.

----------


## aleXXXandro

*Офигеть...*:eek:

С таким списком предпологаемых проблем, я разрешу их где-то за неделю, Мммм...Да...Хотя если подняпрячься, и невозможное возможно...

Значит первый мой шаг, ошибки в журнале системы, в Панели управления...
Поехали...

----------


## Cheechako

> за неделю...


Ну эт' слишком - в принципе, несколько часов (наблюдение за "железом" может потребовать некоторого времени, но тоже не недели  :)).
На всякий случай, можно посмотреть нечто подобное, но с количеством мониторов оно никак не связано.

----------

